# VI Labs Modern U



## Simeon (Jun 7, 2020)

I had such an amazing time taking a look at @VILabs Modern U Upright Piano Library.
I hope you will enjoy as I share my experience with all of you?


----------



## Rory (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m currently using the Bechstein Digital Grand and I’m considering an upright, so for me this was a timely and much appreciated video. What’s your desert island upright?


----------



## Simeon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> I’m currently using the Bechstein Digital Grand and I’m considering an upright, so for me this was a timely and much appreciated video. What’s your desert island upright?


Well, I think VI Labs set the bar pretty high with this one.
I honestly have just started diving into the upright category and I can see already it is the next wave of libraries.
I think the previous upright libraries I have experienced were more treated or created for a specific sound (felt, ambient, nuclear reactor), Modern U on the other hand approaches it as to create a very real and detailed library. I was amazed at all of the pedal layers, especially the Sordino and Muted Strikes, very cool indeed and to be able to switch between them with a pedal is intriguing.

There is a good chance I will be able to try the Synchron Bösendorfer Upright so we shall see.

All the best,
Simeon


----------



## Rory (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks, I’ve subscribed and I’ll be on the lookout for your VSL Bösendorfer and other future reviews. I have trouble getting my head around the idea that VSL should make a profit on selling me a key to protect its interests, and now I’ve read their chart effectively telling me that I should pay them more to insure the key if I want decent service from them, but I guess that doesn’t relate directly to how their stuff sounds


----------

